# Facemill arbor with MT3 taper



## Shotgun (Sep 4, 2021)

I got a facemill to speed up production on the dividing head project, but it needed an arbor.  I put together a little video of the process.









						MT3 Facemill Arbor on Atlas Lathe
					

I build an MT3 arbor for a facemill by offsetting the tailstock on an Atlas 12x36 lathe, then show it in action.




					rumble.com


----------

